# Road rage - 4 year old girl shot and killed



## Warrigal (Oct 22, 2015)

What is it with this level of rage?
Two men cut each other off on a highway and one shoots at the other's car and kills his little daughter.

These are the charges the police have filed so far



> Torrez  is charged with an open count of murder, aggravated battery with a deadly weapon, assault with the intent to commit a violent felony, shooting at or from a motor vehicle, child abuse, child abuse resulting in death and tampering with evidence.


I'd like to know the outcome of this trial.

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/10/22/us/child-road-rage-killing/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 22, 2015)

The man responsible should, and probably will, be serving a long prison sentence...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2015)

That certainly brings back that little girl....


----------



## oldman (Oct 22, 2015)

Road rage is just that, rage. I have been upset with some of the stupid stuff drivers have done to me, but in 15 seconds or less, the anger passes. If people would learn to count to 10, maybe a lot of this crap could be eliminated. It's like the old saying goes, "For every action there is a reaction." The reaction is instantaneous, so if people would just take a deep breath and let it out slowly, at least for some, the anger would pass.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 22, 2015)

It may not bring her back but it may prevent this guy from doing it again...


----------



## BobF (Oct 22, 2015)

On the national news last night it was described to be a long time on the highway that the driver, father of the girl, has been blocking this other driver, the shooter, by going left and right over the lanes of the highway and not allowing the shooter to pass him.    If so, the father needs to get a long term himself for being such a jerk for an extended period.   The shooter also needs some correction for doing what he did.

I have had this happen to me more than once.   Driving along at 60 behind a car, shift lanes and increase my speed as 70 or 75 is posted, then the car I am attempting to pass accelerates also.   Can't pass.   Pretty aggravating, but not enough for violence.  The idea of multiple lanes on highways is to allow all of us to travel at different speeds if we choose.   I don't like to drive beside a car if possible to change so I drop behind for now.   Then if they slow down I fall back a bit then accelerate and pass them quickly and in time I have gained distance and speed, they then fall behind.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyone who has ever driven on the New Jersey Turnpike or even anywhere tri-state has seen over the top road rage. People pass on the right and left. Sometimes two cars will pass on both sides at the same time...to get to a red light. Beep your horn at the wrong person and they might block your car, come to your window and tell you exactly what they think of your driving. Scary to think of those kind of people with guns too.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm just amazed that road rage isn't even more prevalent.  After living in the boondocks for the past several years, I am constantly amazed at the Stupidity some of the drivers in the city exhibit every time we go up there.  I guess I was used to it when I had to fight the rush hour every day, but now, I see dozens of examples of a potential tragedy on every trip.  People hopping lanes, and cutting in and out of every little space between cars, etc., etc. are just inviting someone who is having a bad day to go "nuts".  I guess the rule of "go with the flow" is a concept that many fail to understand.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 22, 2015)

What have we become?

As a biker I have been the victim of road rage a number of times that could have taken my life.  People driving cars, trucks, SUV's even motorbikes for that matter are handling potentially deadly weapons.  Lets settle down out there, share the road, and be respectful of others.  If you can't do that then lets top letting the actions of others push us to dangerous reactions.


----------



## BobF (Oct 22, 2015)

I believe it was the same day as the shooting, maybe day before, but there is a film of a driver that intentionally swung his care to the left as a motorcycle was passing.   He knocked the bike over and you see the motorcycle driver and his rider flipping along on the road and grass.   Neither was killed.   Then we see the driver of the care shouting something about them and say 'I don't care' or something like that.    I sure hope the police put charges on him.    He doesn't deserve to damage others and keep his driving permit.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 22, 2015)

After watching the case of afluenza,  if any of these people get off with a slap on the wrists I can't say it would surprise me,, some laws pertaining to death by motoist are abominable in how light the sentencing can go.

BTW long time ago, while I was in a cab the cabbie and another driver got into it, I was so horrified I was weighing options of getting out of the cab, but, then thought that might just made my situation more perilous.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 22, 2015)

Today the answer to a road age is simply having a handgun available....sad but it the solution to most problems nowadays thanks to the NRA.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2015)

I just heard they caught the guy and have his gun. He apparently confessed.

Heartbreaking. There are no words.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 22, 2015)

Then again I just heard on the news about a doctor pleading guilty to driving drunk and killing a fortysomething year old woman by hitting her car. The put him behind bars...for TWO years. maybe it's me but you're a professional, well educated, you knew the possible outcome of driving sloshed and you did it anyway. I don't think someone should get away with a slap on the wrist for murder.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2015)

Very different from road rage.  I tend to think the guy who killed this child will get serious time.  But, let's wait and see. No reason to think he will get a slap on the wrist.

(as far as drunk driving, a young man was recently sentenced to 9 yrs for killing a man in his 60s here.)


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 22, 2015)

The Father bear  responsibility too for the shooting   since he stopped and argue with the shooter.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 22, 2015)

Further details here. Looking at his prior history, I wouldn't be too quick to lay blame on the father's shoulders.
The man who pointed and fired the gun must bear full responsibility for the death of a little girl.



> By Devon Armijo Bio
> *Judge lambasts man charged with 4-year-old's shooting*
> 
> *Man confesses to I-40 road rage shooting, police say*
> ...


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2015)

> The man who pointed and fired the gun must bear full responsibility for the death of a little girl.



I agree, Warrigal.  Arguing with someone does not justify murdering them or their child.


----------



## BobF (Oct 23, 2015)

I will again bring up the witnesses story that the father would change lanes to prevent the shooter from passing.   That probably was enough to irritate this person with raging tendencies.   Best to stay in your lane and allow others to pass if they want to.   So a confrontation was being set up and should not have been in the first place.   The tragic response was a result.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2015)

Changing lanes, cutting someone off in traffic, arguing, name calling, giving the finger.....none of those things justify murder and are certainly not worth spending one's life in prison.


----------



## BobF (Oct 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Changing lanes, cutting someone off in traffic, arguing, name calling, giving the finger.....none of those things justify murder and are certainly not worth spending one's life in prison.



I agree but do also want folks to be aware of consequences.   The father should be reprimanded in court and made publicly aware so others know what is wrong on the highway.   The shooter is going to be held and tried for murder.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2015)

Everyone (even children) know that behavior has consequences. What if a couple is walking down the street and they smile at someone who has had a crappy day/life or maybe just got fired, and the person kills one of them? Should the survivor be blamed and reprimanded?


----------



## BobF (Oct 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Everyone (even children) know that behavior has consequences. What if a couple is walking down the street and they smile at someone who has had a crappy day/life or maybe just got fired, and the person kills one of them? Should the survivor be blamed and reprimanded?



Totally different situation.   They were not blocking traffic by smiling.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2015)

hmmm, we'll have to agree to disagree on this issue, BobF and also Davey Jones..  :shrug:


----------



## BobF (Oct 23, 2015)

In the highway case the father should have just let the shooter pass and not stopped.   A couple of stupid things to have done in today's US society.   

His actions need to be pointed out to the public and the shooter is going to be tried for murder.   Both actions led to the shooting.

I guess I just don't know where you are coming from.

Moving on now.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 23, 2015)

I live in Albuquerque, where the shooting occurred.  Another witness has said it was the shooter who had cut off the father and almost ran him off the interstate.  I don't know which version is correct, but let's not condemn the father quite yet -- conflicting stories are flying all over the place.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2015)

I hear you, Butterfly.  I just don't feel the father should be criticized/blamed at all.  I also think the more important issue is a beautiful child lost her life and at least 2 families are ruined.  Horrible situation any way you look at it.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 23, 2015)

I drive 25,000 to 30,000 miles/year.  I've seen a substantial number of incidents that either were the result of road rage... or could have easily turned into such an incident.  The attitude displayed on streets and highways, today, mirrors the attitude of a generation that feels "entitled".  One of the things that aggravates me is the driver who "parks" in the passing lane just at or below the posted speed limit.  It seems as if so many of them feel as if it's their "duty" to keep anyone from passing or from exceeding the speed limit.  Of course, quite a few who are holding up traffic while blocking the passing lane are on cell phones.  But, that's another subject.

On a 4-lane, I will pass on the right if a driver is holding up traffic while in the passing lane.  Sometimes that does result in the driver speeding up and attempting to keep me from passing.  Those folks should have their license revoked.  

And, there are a few times that I have "taken matters into my own hands"... even though I know it is wrong to do so.  If an offending driver is piloting a relatively new or a high dollar auto, they hesitate when my 4WD truck begins to move in their direction.  I always signal a lane change, then slowly begin moving to the left.  Have had a few honk, but have never had one continue to block traffic.

Common sense, respect for other drivers, and simply courtesy seems to have been lost somewhere along the way.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2015)

Entitled generation? Hmm. There have been incidents of road rage enacted by the good ole boys also. Rage is not the property of millenials. In my experience, most hostile drivers have been middle aged.


----------



## BobF (Oct 23, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I live in Albuquerque, where the shooting occurred.  Another witness has said it was the shooter who had cut off the father and almost ran him off the interstate.  I don't know which version is correct, but let's not condemn the father quite yet -- conflicting stories are flying all over the place.



You are  quite right.   My version was on the TV shortly after the tragedy took place.   That the shooter likely was running folks off the road makes more sense than what I thought I heard.    News on TV often come real fast and at times hard to listen to and understand.

I once would stop in Albuqurque for events or sleeping while on trips hear and there.   Had friends living there.   Really liked that place.


----------

